# Evan, since you asked



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> How do you train lining?
> 
> Thanks!


That's a loaded question, I hope you know! I wish there were a great one-liner for this, but it's much more involved than that. It starts with a full set of Basics. One thing different about how I do Basics is that I begin running Pattern Blinds during Basics - right after force to pile. The dogs aren't even handling yet. Because of that the blinds are only about 30-40 yards long, and are well separated (about 90 degrees apart).

Pattern Blinds aren't really lining drills either, but they get the process started. Once the dog is through Swim-by we begin Transition, and that's where real lining begins. Generally, it proceeds like this.

Wagon Wheel Lining drill
Bird Boy Blinds (aka BB Blinds)
Gradient Blinds
Tune up drills
 While accurate lining is beginning to take shape here, the dog is also transitioning to _cold_ blinds. This is just the beginning, of course. I believe anything good is built on a solid foundation. Are you familiar with these drills?

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Evan.
I see one big problem we're bumping into...I refuse to do pile work with Tito yet.
We show in competitive obedience, not sure how familiar you are with that venue, but we're working on his UDX (comparison....sort of like passing a JH and an SH in the same day, 10 times) and we have 6 of the 10 passes needed. Until we finish that, which hopefully will be pretty soon, I won't do pile work with him. Too many people have told me that it can, at least temporarily, mess up the scent article work in obedience where the scent articles are laid out in a pile, about 20 or so feet away, and the dog has to go sniff all of them and come back with only the one that you have scented with your hand. 
So that's a big hole in our training, and it's not going to get fixed for at least the next 2 months.
I am familiar with #1 and #2, but not #3 or #4. I'll have to pull out my handy-dandy retriever training "bible" and see if they're in there!




EvanG said:


> That's a loaded question, I hope you know! I wish there were a great one-liner for this, but it's much more involved than that. It starts with a full set of Basics. One thing different about how I do Basics is that I begin running Pattern Blinds during Basics - right after force to pile. The dogs aren't even handling yet. Because of that the blinds are only about 30-40 yards long, and are well separated (about 90 degrees apart).
> 
> 
> Pattern Blinds aren't really lining drills either, but they get the process started. Once the dog is through Swim-by we begin Transition, and that's where real lining begins. Generally, it proceeds like this.
> ...


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the reply Evan.
> I see one big problem we're bumping into...I refuse to do pile work with Tito yet.
> We show in competitive obedience, not sure how familiar you are with that venue, but we're working on his UDX (comparison....sort of like passing a JH and an SH in the same day, 10 times) and we have 6 of the 10 passes needed.


I can put you in touch with some of the very best obedience trainers, who also train successfully for fieldwork, if you like. Perhaps they can share some of their experiences with you, and discuss any real pitfalls. Two of them have trained multiple OTCH's, as well as Qualified All-Age dogs, and several Field Champions.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Evan, I know 3 people who have trained goldens to both a MH and an OTCH, so I know it sure can be done. 
The thing really is just where we are in our training. We are going to retire from obedience when we finish the UDX title, which hopefully will be within a couple of months. We are just starting field, and are in no hurry with it. So I don't really want to take the chance on doing something that would delay him finishing the UDX. 
Now if we were just starting out in obedience, it would be a whole different situation.
These 3 people train both field and obedience from the time the pup is 8 weeks old, and show in both at once. We didn't do it that way.




EvanG said:


> I can put you in touch with some of the very best obedience trainers, who also train successfully for fieldwork, if you like. Perhaps they can share some of their experiences with you, and discuss any real pitfalls. Two of them have trained multiple OTCH's, as well as Qualified All-Age dogs, and several Field Champions.
> 
> EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> These 3 people train both field and obedience from the time the pup is 8 weeks old, and show in both at once. We didn't do it that way.


Live and learn. We all do. Good luck.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't even know field work was "out there"! Next puppy it will be different for sure.




EvanG said:


> Live and learn. We all do. Good luck.
> 
> EvanG


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I didn't even know field work was "out there"! Next puppy it will be different for sure.


You sound like a person who has a lot of fun in your future!  I hope I can help with that!!!

EvanG


----------

